# doggie beds



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

does anyone else find it crazy that an oversized pillow at a pet store is $60-70? my bf and i went shopping for a crate mat/cushion/whatever for bella recently and after seeing that those alone (without stuffing) were $30-40 for a 36" and then noticing that the pillows were $60-70, i almost died. i can't believe people really buy those! anyways, i decided to make a fluffier, washable bed myself for a whopping total of $10. plus i get a design i actually like. :woof:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

very impressive how did you make it


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes do tell......

It is really cute!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

just a simple pillow. sewed the 3 sides together and the 4th side i sewed 3/4 of it so i could turn it inside out and have a hole to stuff. then just stuffed it with a bag of pillow stuffing and closed it up. i didn't have a sewing machine here though so i had to do it by hand.. 

it's the first time i've ever sewed so i think i'm going to make a plain pillow and then the cover with a zipper next time so i can wash it easier.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow sewing it by hand must have taken forever...LOL


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

oh and the fabric was 3.99 a yard (i used a half yard of each) and 4.99 for the stuffing.

& yeah it did!! that part sucked. lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well for all that hard work you did an awesome job... I can send you some more fabric and you can sew one for me...hehehe


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

thank you.  i will gladly make you one if you'd like. i've been in the mood for some craft projects lately.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have too but I have NO skills...LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh that's nifty. I was thinking about making one, but I sewed a dress for my daughter once when she was 2. She almost didn't fit it by the time I got done trying to sew it by hand. Maybe my grandma will let me borrow her machine. The store pricing is definitely ridiculous I mean they got to be pumping those things out and they have industrial machines. I wonder how much profit they are making.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

that's the same thing i was thinking, but then again they have to pay the bills on their factory, pay for the equipment, pay their employees, pay for packaging, then the shipping charges/gas get factored in, those employees get paid, then petsmart (for example) jacks up the price for a profit, in addition to the extra to pay their employees and their bills. so now this $10 bed is $70. lmao


it took a total of 2 hours to sew...with a few breaks.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You can also get egg crate and cut that up for a pillow. Gargamel loves his and I just wash the outside and when it get really stinky just use the other bits of egg crate. Myabe I will add some more cushion. My sister calls it his NASA bed cause its so comfortable, lol. I say it must not be that comfortable cause he ends up laying on me in the middle of the night, not his bed... Nice design too  Great job!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

ames said:


> You can also get egg crate and cut that up for a pillow. Gargamel loves his and I just wash the outside and when it get really stinky just use the other bits of egg crate. Myabe I will add some more cushion. My sister calls it his NASA bed cause its so comfortable, lol. I say it must not be that comfortable cause he ends up laying on me in the middle of the night, not his bed... Nice design too  Great job!


i never thought of that. i could use that inside of a crate mat. my puppy would chew it up if i just threw it in there by itself.

has anyone else made their own dog beds? what'd you use/how'd you do it?


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Great job! Sewing by hand is not fun so geez, good job for that part alone! I have thought about using vinyl, I have a huge roll I got from goodwill for 10 bucks, sewing it and making it completely cover the pillow, then adding a removable cover...that way nothing will actually get to the stuffing...we used the back cushions of a vinyl loveseat we had once and the boys loved it....


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

that sounds like a good idea lacy. my wheels are turning. i'm going to go on a bed making spree to try out a bunch of ideas, haha.


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't know about where you guys live but the Costco here has dog beds for $20. They are pretty large beds and Zeus fits on there comfortable with the way he lays. If he stratches all the way across it he will hang his head off but most of the time he's curled up in the middle.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a cute bed. You did a great job on it.

That is crazy the prices you saw for beds. I can get a doggy bed at the feed store for 10.00 when it goes on sale about once a month I can get it for 5.00 so you know they are only paying about 2.50 for that bed that is a heck of a mark-up.


----------

